# alte analoge cam



## webdot (30. Oktober 2002)

lo,
ich hab vor ner weile eine alte analoge cam bei mir gefunden.
ist eine spiegelreflex und scheint größtenteils noch zu funktionieren. allerdings tu ich mich bei der bedienung etwas schwer.
# deshalb hab ich die cam mal abfotografiert und wollte sehen ob ihr mir die bedienung etwas eklären könnt.
hier meine fragen:

zu bild 6:  was ist das?! bzw wozu ist es gut?
bild 7: belichtungszeit?!
bild 8: was ist das? liegt direkt neben dem auslöser
bilder 11-14:  wisst ihr was da für ein film reinpasst?

p.s: das ist ne russische cam; noch in USSR gefertigt.

axo hier der link:

http://webdot.piranho.com/oldcam/oldcam.html

cu und schon mal vielen dank


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (30. Oktober 2002)

öhm ich glaub bild 6 riecht nach belichtungszeit und blendenöffnung.


----------



## webdot (30. Oktober 2002)

so was dachte ich mir auch, aber dann muss man das mit dem objektiv der belichtunggszeit einstellung synchronisieren?


----------



## Dunsti (30. Oktober 2002)

Bild 6: Einstellung für die Blendenöffnung

Bild 7: ja, das ist die Belichtungszeit. Das "B" müsste für "Bulb" (manuell) stehen

Bild 8: sieht aus wie der Bildzähler, damit man sieht, wieviele Bilder von dem Film schon "verschossen" sind

Bild 11-14: sieht aus wie ein "ganz normaler" Kleinbild-Film (darauf deutet auch Bild 8 hin: 36er Kleinbildfilm)


Dunsti


----------



## webdot (31. Oktober 2002)

also kann ich mir einen ganz normalen, gängingen film kaufen, oder was heisst normal? kenn mich bei analogen cams nicht so gut aus.

wenn bild 6die einstellung für blendenöffnung ist, muss ich dass dann mit der am objektiv eingestellten belnde synchronisieren?

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Vitalis (31. Oktober 2002)

Aaaah krass! So eine Kamera hab ich irgendwo tief vergraben im Keller liegen, wahrscheinlich ist es sogar die gleiche. Meine Eltern haben sie damals vor 10 Jahren gegen eine Autokompakt-Kamera getauscht..  Ich will sie unbedingt finden, aber wird schwer   Nur das Objektiv ist oben und rein zufällig hab ich gestern beim Spielen mit Tischlampen ein Foto davon gemacht, es ist fast das gleiche: für Foto klicken

Das bei Bild 6 ist doch die Einstellung für die Empfindlichkeit des Filmes. Da steht DIN und ASA drauf, http://www.chemieunterricht.de/dc2/foto/empf.html Die mußt Du wahrscheinlich mit dem verwendeten Film abstimmen @webdot.

Ja, das ist ne normale Kleinbild-Kamera und Du kannst Dir ganz normalen gängigen Film kaufen (hoff ich zumindest stark ) Ne, das passt schon.

Ich muß meine unbedingt mal ausgraben...




*edit* Ich hab sie gefunden 
Und dann gleich 2 Fotos gemacht: Bild 1 Bild 2

Sie ist ein bißchen anders als Deine, aber im Prinzip die gleiche 
Bei Deiner läuft die Belichtungsmessung wohl über's Objektiv, andes als bei meiner. Das Ding in Bild 8 ist übrigens zum Transportieren des Films nach jedem Schuß. 

Was mir jetzt nicht ganz klar ist... wie funktioniert die Belichtungsmessung, was mach ich mit diesem "DIN-Rad" links unten? hm.. wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand, der Erfahrung mit einfachen SLR's hat, ein bißchen erzählt..


----------



## Dunsti (1. November 2002)

schau Dir mal diese Seite an. Da findest Du sicher einige Antworten auf Deine Fragen 

ist zwar sehr umfangreich, aber auch sehr gut !!!


Dunsti


----------



## Vitalis (1. November 2002)

Ich kenn die Seite doch 
Aber das hilft mit nicht weiter, weil ich den seltsamen Belichtungsmesser nicht versteh und was die Skala am linken Rad genau bedeutet..

*edit* @webdot: Ich hab Anleitungen gefunden. http://www.zenit.istra.ru/mans/index.html
Die meisten sind auf Russisch, aber eine sogar auf Deutsch, und die Kameras sind ja ähnlich...


----------



## Dunsti (1. November 2002)

daß Du die Seite kennst weiß ich doch ... der Link war für webdot 


Dunsti


----------



## webdot (1. November 2002)

na fein...
vielen dank euch und wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es bald ein paar bilder von der cam zu sehen. erstmal muss ich aber gucken ob sie überhaupt noch richtig funktioniert.


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

ein tolle alte zenith aus moskau bzw. umgebung

also bild 6: da kannst du die filmempfindlichkeit einstellen, die wird entweder in DIN oder in ASA angegeben. z.B. hat ein 200er (ASA) Film in DIN 24°. Das Problem ist nun, dass in die Russen einfach mal, ähnlich wie im alphabet und die amerikaner bei massen ein ausnahme machten, und bspw. 500er-Filme produzierten. ist aber nicht ganz so wild denn im allgemeinen kannst du moderne Filme bis zu 3 Lichtwerte überbelichten und das ist manchmal sogar besser, da die Farben besser kommen. Die Überbelichtungen werden dann von den printern automatisch korrigiert. Bei der Unterbelichtung hast du nicht ganz so grosse Toleranz, also so ca. 1-1,5 Lichtwerte.
kurzum: lege bspw. einen 400er-Film ein und stelle am rad 250 ASA ein, sollte ganz gut gehen. im zweifelsfalle etwas abblenden bzw. eher unterbelichten

ausserdem ist eine solche einstellung ganz gut für leute die in labors den film pushen wollen: z.B. belichten sie einen 100er Film wie einen 200er und entwickeln ihn dann doppelt so lange. kann man auch ganz hübsche effekte mit erzielen.

Bild6 und 13: hast du wahrscheeinlich schon rausgefunden, dass du die kurbel zum zurücksulen nach oben heben musst, um den film einzulegen.

es könnte ausserdem sein, dass, bevor du den film zurückspulst, einen knopf betätigen musst, da sonst der film blockiert oder gar reisst. der knopf könnte sich z.B. an der unterseite des geräts befinden


----------



## webdot (11. November 2002)

ok, cool. danke 
hab jetzt auch nochmal ein paar leutz aus meiner umgebung gefragt.
haben es ebenfalls bestätigt.

Danke nochmals euch allen


----------



## Vitalis (11. November 2002)

der Belichtungsmesser meiner Zenit geht nicht mehr...


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

also reparatur kommt normalerweise recht teuer(hab den belichtungsmesser meiner practica reparieren lassen, was so um und bei 15-40€ kam, hab ich leider vergessen), aber frag mal nach.

ansonsten externe belichtungsmessern nehmen

oder, um die sonstige funktionstüchtigkeit zu überprüfen, eine andere kamera als belichtungsmesser missbrauchen, bei der zenith die gleichen einstellungen machen und dann bild machen

oder

belichtungszeit und blende schätzen (im zweifelsfall gleiches bild mit verschiedenen einstellungen knipsen). wie ich schon schrieb haben die modernen Filme ja ordentlich toleranz, v.a. nach oben hin


----------



## Vitalis (11. November 2002)

Naja.. ich werde da glaub ich keine Mühe investieren. War zuerst begeistert, wow hab ne SLR! Aber was hat man damit schon? Mehr Aufwand beim Fotografieren, teure Entwicklung und dann auch keine besseren Fotos.. ich bleib bei Digital ;-)


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

na ja kann ich schon verstehen, ohne belichtungsmesser is nicht so der hit. aber stell dir mal vor, selbst in den 70ern noch pressefotografen mit kameras gearbeitet haben, die keinen integrierten belichtungsmesser hatten.

viele profifotografen arbeiten heute mit mittelformat (6x6 oder 6x9) oder großformat, und benötigen dafür einen externen belichtungsmesser.

analog ist - im gegensatz zu digital - einfach sexy.

ich empfehle dir, eine günstige gebrauchte mit belichtungsmesser zu besorgen und mal ein paar filme zu machen. richtig gut werden die bilder aber meist erst dann, wenn man sie selbst abzieht, oder es im fachlabor machen lässt. und ein einziges bild kann dann so richtig geil sein. da reicht kein digitales ran.

die möglichkeiten, farbe, gradation, stich u.ä. zu manipulieren sind einfach auch besser, als in photoshop.

digital ist gut, analog ist (vielleicht noch) besser


----------



## webdot (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Naja.. ich werde da glaub ich keine Mühe investieren. War zuerst begeistert, wow hab ne SLR! Aber was hat man damit schon? Mehr Aufwand beim Fotografieren, teure Entwicklung und dann auch keine besseren Fotos.. ich bleib bei Digital ;-) *



meine rede... besonders weil bie meiner cam noch mehr kapputt ist. der spiegel bewegt sich nicht mehr


----------

